# Red Palm Oil



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Oct 21, 2013)

Has anyone heard of this? They were showcasing it at our local health food store this past weekend so I decided to Google it. Even Dr. Oz is praising it's health benefits. Anyone used it?
Miracle Fat: Red Palm Fruit Oil, Pt 1 | The Dr. Oz Show


----------



## jennyema (Oct 21, 2013)

Whatever "doctor" oz says, I do the opposite.  Sorry.

He's too much of a pimp for fad items.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Oct 21, 2013)

Actually, Dr Oz was one of many. Maybe this link might be better.
RED PALM OIL A Daily Dose of Vitamins from A Cooking Oil


----------



## Addie (Oct 21, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Whatever "doctor" oz says, I do the opposite.  Sorry.
> 
> He's too much of a pimp for fad items.



The sad thing is that he is a brilliant heart surgeon. And pimping he does!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 21, 2013)

It's oil.  I don't have to get my nutrients from oil.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 21, 2013)

Vitamins A, D, E and K are fat-soluble vitamins. To be absorbed, they must be consumed with fat - any fat. There's nothing miraculous about red palm oil.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 22, 2013)

it may be very good for you but it ain't so good for the planet!! millions of hectares of rainforest/jungle swamp are being cleared to plant palm oil plantations in south east asia,particularly sumatra.
BBC News - Asian mega-smog's smoky source in Sumatra
the smog in singapore was caused by "slash & burn" clearance in sumatra to make way for palm oil plantations.maybe dr oz should move there....he certainly wouldn't be short of patients!!maybe he has a hidden agenda!!
BBC News - Singapore smog - the health impact

(health)food for thought eh??


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. I guess we'll just keep using what we normally do. It did have a bit of a "too good to be true" sound to it.


----------

